# Amnesia is fanboi’d hard



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 26, 2021)

@Amnesia is overhyped cant see why u guys worship him when u say “its over for brown eyes” etc lol

if no one knew us and we were beside each other on the street i’d out slay him both jb and milfs let’s be real.

i’m 1 of the only users who has came to looksmax with 0 knowledge and looked good from day 1, mirin myself 

p.s i mog him to oblivion here, he’s lucky i used his most frauded pic before.. 

he relies on surgery i relied on genetics so therefore he’s subhuman compared to the king greycel.. umirin?


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 26, 2021)

Cope he gets more matches then you


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 26, 2021)

Not this dog again

bro fix your haircut you look like Humpty Dumpty


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 26, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1287716


What are u looking at?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 26, 2021)

You people say this man mogs?


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 26, 2021)

You look gay and creep, amenesoa seems more approachable


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> What are u looking at?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 26, 2021)

Average Amnesia fanboy







Average Niggered enjoyer


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1287734
> View attachment 1287735


Mirin dark triad mogger


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 26, 2021)

Amnesia mogs you harmony wise hard and looks way more aesthetic


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1287734
> View attachment 1287735


Caged


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 26, 2021)

I think you are close. Fix black undereyes and tierd eyes look and you mog him in dimorphism atleast. Not sure about appeal


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 26, 2021)

you have a nw3 hairline while amneisia has nw0
keep tilting ur head hoping we dont notice

end of thread
@SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## loksr (Aug 26, 2021)

He’s an autistic pedophile but ngl he does mog you

but the idea of mogging is incel cope in general, girls don’t pick and choose they just fuck each guy on a different day

also his face doesn’t make up for his EXTREME autism so it’s irrelevant anyway


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Average Amnesia fanboy
> View attachment 1287730
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit I can't stop laughing


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 26, 2021)

loksr said:


> He’s an autistic pedophile but ngl he does mog you
> 
> but the idea of mogging is incel cope in general, girls don’t pick and choose they just fuck each guy on a different day
> 
> also his face doesn’t make up for his EXTREME autism so it’s irrelevant anyway


Pedophile?


----------



## loksr (Aug 26, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Pedophile?


I’m like 70% sure personalityinkwell was an amnesia alt after arguing with both of them tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 26, 2021)

With that narcy persona u will get haters if you were humble like Lars who wants to get the same thing (validation) people would worship u like they do emnesia, lars


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Average Amnesia fanboy
> View attachment 1287730
> 
> 
> ...


Naanesia


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 26, 2021)

triggered said:


> @Amnesia is overhyped cant see why u guys worship him when u say “its over for brown eyes” etc lol
> 
> if no one knew us and we were beside each other on the street i’d out slay him both jb and milfs let’s be real.
> 
> ...


im sry bro @Amnesia mogs


----------



## Boxingfan (Aug 26, 2021)

Amnesia mogs you


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 26, 2021)

You are a philtrumcel and balding. The only way you're mogging him is through height, which you never answered in the last thread I asked.


----------



## Hozay (Aug 26, 2021)

Stay down till ur up bro


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 26, 2021)

Your narcy ass created a mog battle thinking that you would mog him, and proceeded to get absolute DESTROYED. shut the fuck up you narcy tranny looking faggot and go search for a rope to hang yourself cause it's OVER


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 26, 2021)

Just dig up 6 year old pics of me with horrible lens distortion to compare with theory


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 26, 2021)

@Amnesia

is getting me a lay tbh. I went for his 'lets go hot tubing' pickup line first:





but then I realized I didn't have a hot tub. Amnesia bro u have a hot tub? slayer shit man. I improvised and decided to hit her with the margerita cocktail pickup line also from amnesia:






and it fucking worked. This bitch is 'quite exigent' with her margaritas. Wouldnt be suprised if this one has tasted Amnesia's margeritas before. Fuark.

Btw @Amnesia tell me what u put into the drinks of the girls ur banging. GHB? I need to get some of that shit before saturday.

Anyways she gave me her number and were meeting up saturday evening.


Instead of hating on amnesia u could just learn from his PUA style instead like me and get easy lays by going hot tubbing and making margerithas tbh. @triggered the incel virgin you are


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 26, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> is getting me a lay tbh. I went for his 'lets go hot tubing' pickup line first:
> View attachment 1288084
> ...


yeah i actually have a hot tub

and i have margarita mix, just refrigerate and pour over ice, get soe margarita salt and a lime. Its easy to make

GHB, nigga?? No its my robotic story telling and jokes that get em wet


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i actually have a hot tub
> 
> and i have margarita mix, just refrigerate and pour over ice, get soe margarita salt and a lime. Its easy to make
> 
> GHB, nigga?? No its my robotic story telling and jokes that get em wet


I was planning on buying tequila, triple sec and limes tomorrow tbh. Never heard of a margarita mix.

Anyways we talked some more and I told her I never made margerithas cuz I never drink that shit and I am only telling her cuz 'my friend' (you) told me margerithas are good stuff.

She told me she's going to teach me how to make them so sounds like a easy activity to set the mood tbh. Maybe touch her a bit when we are cutting up the limes, throw an ice cube down her neck, etc. Should be easy lay.


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you have a nw3 hairline while amneisia has nw0
> keep tilting ur head hoping we dont notice
> 
> end of thread
> @SubhumanCurrycel







nw3? more like nw1 faggot lol


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Just dig up 6 year old pics of me with horrible lens distortion to compare with theory
> 
> View attachment 1287992


Tiktok prettyboy


----------



## Preston (Aug 27, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Average Amnesia fanboy
> View attachment 1287730
> 
> 
> ...


Caged


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1287734
> View attachment 1287735


lmao

i would take that as a compliment


----------



## bossman (Aug 27, 2021)

you look like shit


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 27, 2021)

bro you just got lucky by genetics u did shit, Amnesia looksmaxxed himself and that is the goal of 99% of the users here its not overhyped


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

RIPPED IRL said:


> bro you just got lucky by genetics u did shit, Amnesia looksmaxxed himself and that is the goal of 99% of the users here its not overhyped


fair call bro.. that hit deep and made me fully understand the purpose


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

bossman said:


> you look like shit


let’s see u bro?


----------



## Preston (Aug 27, 2021)

@Amnesia mogs ur rn. Better lower third and hairline







but when u were 15 it was a mog battle for sure.


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> @Amnesia is overhyped cant see why u guys worship him when u say “its over for brown eyes” etc lol
> 
> if no one knew us and we were beside each other on the street i’d out slay him both jb and milfs let’s be real.
> 
> ...


Again this narcy abused dog


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

Preston said:


> @Amnesia mogs ur rn. Better lower third and hairline
> View attachment 1288688
> View attachment 1288689
> 
> ...


Lol at 15 he looked shitter amnesia still mogs hard


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

Haven said:


> Lol at 15 he looked shitter amnesia still mogs hard


no one has that bone structure at 15 bro.. lol


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> no one has that bone structure at 15 bro.. lol


Shittier eye area +no lmao


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> View attachment 1288696


Cope harder i mog you +it was a joke you retard


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

Haven said:


> Cope harder i mog you +it was a joke you retard


yes u mog me i’ll admit it


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Aug 27, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> is getting me a lay tbh. I went for his 'lets go hot tubing' pickup line first:
> View attachment 1288084
> ...


bro dont give random girls ghb jfllllll especially with alcohol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> yes u mog me i’ll admit it


where did this come from


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> where did this come from


it’s the most sarcastic thing i’ve said all day


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> it’s the most sarcastic thing i’ve said all day


bless my kind soul for taking you serious because i dont think people lie on the internet

you got me there


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 27, 2021)

the 0 harmony guy attacks again


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 27, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bless my kind soul for taking you serious because i dont think people lie on the internet
> 
> you got me there


why are you worshiping him cause he's a chad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 27, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why are you worshiping him cause he's a chad


im not worshipping him, hes been nice to me since day 1.. unlike YOU! taking my damn soda from me


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 27, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im not worshipping him, hes been nice to me since day 1.. unlike YOU! taking my damn soda from me


only cause i care about you...


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 27, 2021)

Preston said:


> @Amnesia mogs ur rn. Better lower third and hairline
> View attachment 1288688
> View attachment 1288689
> 
> ...


the selfie with the cig is lens distorted, jaw would look bigger non-distorted


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 27, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> only cause i care about you...


thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> yes u mog me i’ll admit it


bro what lmao? no he dkesn'nt


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> bro what lmao? no he dkesn'nt


😂😂


----------



## gamma (Aug 27, 2021)

Yeah you look more masculine than Amnesia. Maybe not prettier, but more masc


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yeah you look more masculine than Amnesia. Maybe not prettier, but more masc


you’re one of the only users who’s been real to me from day 1 bro, respect always


----------



## gamma (Aug 27, 2021)

triggered said:


> you’re one of the only users who’s been real to me from day 1 bro, respect always


Italian bros 
Have you ever been to Italy btw? Did you like it


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italian bros
> Have you ever been to Italy btw? Did you like it


nah bro my parents haven’t either, i’d like to go one day hopefully this covid shit doesn’t interrupt a good trip


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 13, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you have a nw3 hairline while amneisia has nw0
> keep tilting ur head hoping we dont notice
> 
> end of thread
> @SubhumanCurrycel


both have shit foreheads fuck you mean


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 13, 2021)

triggered said:


> @Amnesia is overhyped cant see why u guys worship him when u say “its over for brown eyes” etc lol
> 
> if no one knew us and we were beside each other on the street i’d out slay him both jb and milfs let’s be real.
> 
> ...


tbh only thing this dog is even close to getting right in

amnesia is very overhyped/fanboyed


----------

